# maple crotch



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

I dug this one out of a friends firewood pile, wiped on water base poly, got this one a little thinner.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2012)

I love the imperfections on this one. There's something about a turning that isn't picture perfect that really appeals to me. (for the same reason that I left the knot in the lure frame that I made) Fantastic work, it looks awesome.


----------

